# George Hincapie leg



## King Arthur (Nov 13, 2009)

http://bodyodd.msnbc.msn.com/_news/...s-wrong-with-this-tour-de-france-cyclists-leg

If you have a weak constitution, please do not view
KA


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

wow. That's ridiculous.


----------



## JoelS (Aug 25, 2008)

Varicose veins. He's had that problem for years.


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

They beat ya to it mate......posted here....

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=254706


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

He stole Sean Yates' leg (current director-sportif Sky Cycling) -

https://www.jsmcelvery.com/photos/apotp/tdp96yates1.jpg


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

George needs to ease off the velcro straps on his shoes.


----------



## Wood Devil (Apr 30, 2011)

Varicose veins? Looks more like one of those parasites you pic up from third world countries that turn into huge worms and eat you from the inside out.

That is flat out disgusting!

How does he shave his legs without drawing a scene of bloody carnage?


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

His varicose veins perfectly traces out all the Tour de France routes he's ridden in his career.


----------



## jboschen (Jul 8, 2011)

Thats a bummer, I wonder if it affects his B/P, circulation to the affected area, or if its painful at all?


----------

